# Kitten Nips at my Sleeve and Sounds Distressed...



## tftftf (Sep 21, 2010)

This is a bit of a strange one...

Our kitten is an 8 months old indoor bombay/british shorthair: she started out *very* timid, but as gradually warmed to us; however, in the last couple of months she has developed an odd habit:

When she is standing on the cat tree on the shoulder-height level she bites our sleeves when we stroke her and mews in a bizarre, distressed way (long, whiny meows). Oddly, she keeps purring the whole time and aside from her ears going back a little bit when going for a little bite she doesn't appear aggressive. I haven't been disciplining her when she has done it, because she doesn't appear to be doing it in an aggressive way, but I am a bit concerned that it is going to develop in to something else. It is probably one of her favourite places to sit in the flat, and she reaches to get on the platform when we hold her next to it.

Otherwise she seems to be fairly happy, and spends half of the day running around the flat meowing to herself (the other half is spent sleeping).

Also, she has been spayed and has been eating well (twice a day).


Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

How old was she when you got her? Biting at material and sucking it can sometimes be a sign they were taken away too young. Or it may just be that the fabric is dangling and she is trying to play.


----------



## tftftf (Sep 21, 2010)

She was about 8 weeks old when we brought her home, but has only been exhibiting this weird behaviour in the last couple of months.

Yes I should have clarified really, she bites my sleeve or my hand, depending on what I am wearing: however, since I she has started doing this I have avoided stroking her while she is on the cat tree unless I have sleeves on.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Hmmm, too young but probably not young enough to see behaviour like that.

Is it only on the cat tree she exhibits this behaviour? I would say she may be in pain but you would think she would cry all the time when being stroked.

She may see her cat tree as her territory and may not want you bothering whilst she is on it.


----------



## dom85 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hmm, if the cat tree is he'd favourite place to be then it may be excitement. Arnold loves my bed, its all kinds of fun apparently jumping all over it and exploring under the duvet and if I go to stroke him on my bed then he does sometimes play bite, like you said his body language isn't aggressive at all. I spoke to his breeder about it as i was a bit confused and thought it may be a territory thing and she said her older boy is the same.

Not really sure what you can do about it though, I just wouldn't touch the cat when they were on tree I think.


----------



## tftftf (Sep 21, 2010)

Yes it is pretty much only on the cat tree she does this, although now and again she might try to bite if you stroke her for a long time, or she is laying on her back.

Hmm, that is interesting though, I never really thought about it being a territory thing... I shall try just avoiding her a bit while she is up there and see how that goes.

She is a bit of a strange cat, but at least she isn't biting us _all_ the time...


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Merson & Oscar have a 3-tiered tree and if Merson is sitting on the top tier, I know to avoid him. In his mind he has morphed from sweet, fluffy, cute little puss-cat into a big scary leopard who will kill all humans at the first opportunity!!! Ohhhhh the joys of the imagination.... Until they get a hold of your hand or arm that is!!!! 

I mean, c'mon..... Would YOU wanna mess with this.....?????


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Merson & Oscar have a 3-tiered tree and if Merson is sitting on the top tier, I know to avoid him. In his mind he has morphed from sweet, fluffy, cute little puss-cat into a big scary leopard who will kill all humans at the first opportunity!!! Ohhhhh the joys of the imagination.... Until they get a hold of your hand or arm that is!!!!
> 
> I mean, c'mon..... Would YOU wanna mess with this.....?????


*sends cuddles to the cute cat on the pic who thinks he is a tiger!*


----------

